# sich als frei erfunden erweisen



## Luchjo

Hola. Si pongo la frase *Die Quelle, worauf er seine Anschuldigung stützte, erwies sich als frei erfunden*_, _el traductor de Google me da _La fuente en la que basó su acusación resultó ser ficticia_. 

¿Una acepción de _frei _es acaso «ficticio»? En leo.org veo incluso una acepción significa lo contrario: «franco, franca».


----------



## Tonerl

_*Los textos son ficticios cuando el autor indica claramente que lo ha inventado*_ 

_*ficticio/a 
(frei) erfunden
ausgedacht
konstruiert*_

_*Die Quelle... erwies sich als frei erfunden
La fuente... ha demonstrado ser ficticia

die ganze Geschichte ist frei erfunden 
toda la historia es una pura invención

das ist alles frei erfunden    
eso es pura invención *_ 

_*Saludos *_


----------



## Luchjo

¡Mil gracias, Tonerl!


----------



## LeMaKaJa

Luchjo said:


> Hola. Si pongo la frase *Die Quelle, worauf er seine Anschuldigung stützte, erwies sich als frei erfunden*_, _el traductor de Google me da _La fuente en la que basó su acusación resultó ser ficticia_.
> 
> ¿Una acepción de _frei _es acaso «ficticio»? En leo.org veo incluso una acepción significa lo contrario: «franco, franca».


"frei erfunden" = ficticia


----------



## Tonerl

LeMaKaJa said:


> "frei erfunden" = ficticia


*Vaya,

Me parece estupendo que vuelvas a dar vida a un hilo que se cerró hace tiempo; sin embargo, me pregunto: por qué ???
*
_*No te parece que la pregunta de Luchjo está adecuadamente contestada?

 Ver más arriba*_


----------



## Luchjo

Tonerl said:


> *Vaya, me parece estupendo que vuelvas a dar vida a un hilo que se cerró hace tiempo; sin embargo, me pregunto: ¿por qué ???*
> 
> _*¿No te parece que la pregunta de Luchjo está adecuadamente contestada?*_
> 
> _*Ver más arriba.*_


----------



## Tonerl

_*Wenn ich so gut Spanisch spräche wie du, würde ich ein ordentlicher Professor an einer Universität werden und vielen Schülern Unterricht geben !!!

Si supiera hablar el español como tú yo llevaría a ser un catedrático numerario en una universidad dando cláse a muchos alumnos !!! 🙋‍♂️  *_


----------

